# Turntable question



## MasonsDad (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi Gang
As some of you know I build Bridges, Turntables, buildings etc, My Question is would a 24" inch Turntable be a Good size for a Turntable? I normally build 36 and 48 inch however my leftover stock of materials will allow a couple of 24 inchers so I guess what Im asking is would 24" be to small? I for one have never seen one so I decided to ask you Pros because the information I have recieved from yall in past questions has not let me down yet.
Thanks in advance for any and all input








Ben


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

What scale are you running?

I use 1:20, and find that 3' is the right size for me. 2' would only hold my Shay and boxcab.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I have seen real 1:1 turntables that would barely hold a GP-7 so there must be some model RRs that would only need a 24" TT. If it will hold a Shay then any logging model would do well with it.


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

My turntable is 28" plus 1/8" rail overhang on each end. It will hold the Bachmann Connie and easily accomodate a guest's GP-30 if that's any help.


----------



## David Buckingham (Jan 2, 2008)

I am working on plans for a Gallows turntable due to space and for the logging area it will be a 2foot one bu I am also going to build one 3foot to turn larger locos dont know where to fit it in yet. 

Started to count bolts and pads to make an order for Ozark OUCH 

Dave


----------



## MasonsDad (Feb 7, 2008)

Humm Maybe I will stick to a 30 to 36 inch then and use my left- overs for something else, maybe the internal frames for some buildings or maybe build one 24 inch TT to see how it does on Ebay, Thanks again for the input Gents


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

A lot depends on what you run, or plan to run. 

24" seems a bit small. Our current turntable is close to 30" and it's undersized for large D&RGW K class locomotives. In 1:22.5 scale, 35" is good. In 1:20.3 38 1/2" works well.


----------



## MasonsDad (Feb 7, 2008)

Posted By San Juan on 30 Aug 2009 12:23 PM 
A lot depends on what you run, or plan to run. 

24" seems a bit small. Our current turntable is close to 30" and it's undersized for large D&RGW K class locomotives. In 1:22.5 scale, 35" is good. In 1:20.3 38 1/2" works well. 

Yea after giving it alot of thought, Im going to stick to 36 inch being the smallest I build , Thanks again to everyone !!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Good choice as the smaller ones would really limit the size of loco and the number of folks using them. Later RJD


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I don't know nutten about Birthing Babbies and Turntables. There fore with Wild Abandon I wil aske this question 

What bout a 26 inch or 28 inch Turntable? Are those too small too? 

Just wondering. 

My thought was as maintaniance yard with a Latereral table.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmmm........tricky! I'm no expert on turntables mind you but if'n your largest engine is 27" long then I would think 26" would be too short and 28" would be just enough! (Heh heh...just ignore me! I'm in a weird mood!







)


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

JJ, 
what's your longest *wheelbase *? Often cowcatchers and the ends of tenders overhung the table ends. With that said my Aristo C-16 and HLW 4-4-0 would fit nicely on a 24" table. We've heard from the guys with larger locos, but I don't plan on having any biggies. I'm strictly old tyme small locos and small trains. 
I remember seeing prototype pics of large engines squeezed on the table, kinda like an elephant balancing on a ball!. As locos got bigger RR's had to build bigger TT's. 
I think a 24 - 28" TT would be great at the end of a branchline with lighter rail and older locos. Yet many of those roads made do with a wye 'cause it was cheaper! But if we don't have the space then a TT is called for...or a lot of backing up. 

John


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

I thought you all might like to see this:











If you look closely at the tracks that meet up with the turntable you'll notice that they don't go all the way to the pit. 


The don't meet up because the new loco we got (K-28 #473) was too long for the existing turntable length of 30". So as a temporary fix, I added 2.5" "floating" extensions on either end of the turntable bringing the total length to 35". Now I can handle larger locos. But, like I said above, this is temporary until we can get a larger turntable built.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Matt, 
Neat temp fix! 
Why not add a ring rail and use a depressed center bogie to carry the extension? Just kidding! 

John


----------

